# 1080i vs 1080p epson 8350



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

not sure where to post this so i apologize in advance if its in the wrong spot.

I have an epson 8350 and I play blurays on my pioneer bluray player that the bluray box says is a 
1080p bluray. however when I view the "info" window from "menu" on the epson 8350 it will show the input as 1080i. what gives? why doesnt it show it as 1080p?

dont get me wrong the quality of the picture is fantastic I am just wondering what is going on. thks bob


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

I assume you have looked into the settings of the bluray player to verify that it is outputting 1080p... Some Bluray players output different resolutions and/or interpolated video


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

I will now! thks bob


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

luckily i had my spare owners manual copy at work for this very type of emergency situation....i see where i can go to a "setup" menu and and control HDMI Out resolution. my choices are *auto,480i,480p,720p,1080i,1080p*. it seems like i should choose auto since i do play regular old dvds also.

I do not understand this though.....for the 480i through 1080p selections it has this caveat "output the video signals from the HDMI OUT terminal with the selected resolution, *the resolution can be changed by pressing HDMI but AUTO cannot be selected"*


what does it mean AUTO cannot be selected? maybe it means i cant select both at the same time but thats pretty self explanatory am I missing something?


edit: did some more digging looks like the initial set up menu controls the resolution for the "TV" output ....time to go home and play around with it


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

the fix was in the initial set up menu of the Bluray player. thks for the input. bob


----------

